# Technical Rehearsals



## MandiMarie (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello Stage Managers,
I am curious about running an equity technical rehearsal. I have yet to do this (as I have been working on academic theatre for awhile).What is the difference between the two? How do you all feel about Dry tech vs Wet tech?


----------



## Van (Apr 19, 2013)

The only major difference between the two is that you have enforced breaks in an Equity Technical Rehearsal and depending on what contract you are working under, your total call time can be very limited. We work under an SPT3 < I think it is,,,, Almost LORT but not quite> Our typical schedule looks something like this:
Tuesday 1st tech < 'cause Monday is an Equity Day Off> 6-11pm. Breaks as per schedule < every equity contract varies > Actors released at 11 Technicians/designers stay for notes.We usually start at the top and work through. Stopping for Lighting adjustments, cueing issues whatever, wherever needed. We can usually get through the entire first act unless it's a particulalry nasty show. 
Wednesday: Same schedule but starting from where we left off. If we finish through the end and we have time we'll start over of go back and work issues. 6 - 11
Thursday Usually a straight run or two if time allows stopping for issues 6 - 11
Friday 1st dress, Actor call at 6. usually a 7:00 or 7:30 go to allow for dressing and makeup time. 6-11 straight run, Sometimes we will use this as a quick-change rehearsal as well.
Saturday 1st "10 out of 12" Our contract allows us to have 2 ten out of twelves during tech week. Start at 11 am run through 11pm. 1 hour for dinner 1 hour for lunch. Usually two full runs or sometimes a working tech in the morning and a run at night. 
Sunday second 10 out of twelve. We typically have a working rehearsal in the morning then a run at which production photos are taken in the afternoon. The evening is usually an IDR < invited Dress Rehearsal> It's a free invited dress so that it does not violate our contract and qualify as a "preview'
Monday off then Tuesday through Thursday previews, open on Friday, run Saturday then two shows on Sunday, Lather rinse repeat for 6 weeks.....


----------



## rochem (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah, it really depends on your equity contract. A "normal" equity break schedule requires a 5 minute break after 55 minutes OR a 10 minute break after 80 minutes - and it's important for the SM to know the rules really well so thaty you can maximize working time and not give unnecessary breaks (example, if you just came back from break and have 70 minutes left in the night, then don't take a 5 at 55). The number of tech days and the number of 10-out-of-12s is also spelled out in each contract. I have no idea where you're working, but there's probably a decent chance you could fall under the SPT (Small Professional Theatre) contract. You can see the most current one on the Equity website, but use this only as a reference, and be sure to consult your specific contract for any specifics as there could be changes or space-specific rules. The Broadway League contract allows tech rehearsals (longer than 7 working hours per day) in the 7 days leading up to the first public preview, while most SPT contracts only allow one or two 10-out-of-12s leading up to first preview, while still having a strict cap on number of hours worked in a week. There are also rules about time off between rehearsals, costume fitting times, access to adequate facilities and amenities, and a lot more. As the SM, it's (usually) not your job to be the Equity Deputy, but you still need to know the rule book like the back of your hand. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## MandiMarie (Apr 22, 2013)

It does! Thank you both for your replies. Its a tough transition between academic theatre and professional theatre! (Or it is for me anyway). I have been reading and researching the different equity contracts that I could possibly be handed and my brain is about to explode! Im looking forward to the challenge, but there are ALOT of rules! 

Mandi


----------

